# Anyone want to practice flirting?



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I live in a town outside of Houston at the moment and would like to meet a male friend with or without the possibilty to be more. I'm going back to school in January so if you would ever want to meet, I'd be more inclined to meet there (University of Houston). I like music, art, writing, and designing. I like horror movies and CSI. I don't dance, smoke, or drink (please don't smoke). I'm really looking for someone as lost and dorky as I am. I think I might regret this though, as I do with most things I've done. Well, anyway I put my picture up before in the Member Photo Album area. So if you live in or around the city and are interested let me know.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Drat, I haven't been to Texas since I was 3 :|

Oh, well... hope you find someone 

-Ryan


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi, I saw your pics, you're really pretty. Unfortunately, I live in California. Otherwise, I'd totally be down with your offer. Anways, good luck finding someone!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Still no takers?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd be willing to give it go...

but I live far, far away.


----------

